# Winterizing Prep



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I already have an appointment this month to winterize my irrigation system. My question for those that have a sprinkler system, do you ever mark your heads with flags, so yourself and others know where your heads are at? More specifically in high traffic areas along driveways or by the street.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Not sure why you need to mark them to have it winterized? Personally I know by heart where almost all 64 of my heads are. I have an ariel map of my place with all the heads marked next to my controller, and my Rachio app has them mapped. Only time I mark them is when doing any digging or aerating.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Rucraz2 sorry, I didn't mean to mark the location of the heads for me. I memorized and have drone pictures of where they are.

I meant more or less for delivery people, the mail carrier or people pulling up the driveway.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Do your heads stick above the ground?? I'm still not sure why you would need to mark them?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have two that are a little too high. I suppose I don't need to mark them. Just curious if anybody ever did.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Unless you snowblow your lawn, I don't see the need to mark them.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Allan-00 Im still young and don't have much sidewalk or driveway. I deal with snow the old fashioned way. Plus it's my main exercise in the winter outside of work.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

Allan-00 said:


> Unless you snowblow your lawn, I don't see the need to mark them.


I actually do snowblow a section of lawn for the dogs in the winter :lol: Even then the heads are not high enough to worry about it.


----------

